# Looking At A Used 26Rls



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

On Sunday I am going to go look at a 2008 Outback 26rls. Is there anything in particular I should look at on this unit?

I went to NADA to see if the asking price was reasonable. I thought it was kind of hard to determine since I am not sure of all of the options. The seller is asking $16,995 for a 2008 26rls. Based on my nada configuration this seems to be at the high side of retail.

Any advice will be appreacieated. I did print off a PDI Walkthrough checklist and I will use that to help evaluate the unit.

Here's a link: http://www.rvtowables.com/rvdetail4973402.htm

Thank you!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The PDI checklist is great and covers a lot of ground. Definitely use it as a guide.

In addition to all the normal stuff, for this trailer pay particular attention to the front of the trailer to detect any sign of delamination or repair of previous delamination. Maybe someone else here on the forum knows for sure, but I don't think that diamond plate was stock at that time. Also check the edges of the decals to see if any are starting to curl - not a deal breaker but good bargaining chip. Check the tires to make sure they meet or exceed the specs located on the placard on the trailer, and check the code dates to see if they are all the same manufacture and vintage. Ask the owner how he stored it (inside, outside, covered or not) and how he maintained the finish - wax, polish, ZEP?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I didn't realize that the 2008 26RLS had a Cummins diesel engine option!!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I spoke to my bank and when they looked up the NADA and came up with an Avg. Retail value of $13,660 which is the same number I came up with. When I speak to the seller tomorrow I will let him know what the bank said. His price and the book value are off by about $3,300. It seems like he took very good care of the camper. I'm sure it is worth a premium but probably not that much.

I don't really want to negotiate over the phone but I need to see if his price is negotiable. I am about 100 miles from where the camper is.

So wish me luck!

Thanks!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well the trailer is beautiful! We made a reasonable offer and he accepted! Plus, we get a bunch of goodies such as the WD hitch, hoses, blocks and he few other odds and ends.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

You'll like the 26RLS! We have a 2007 model and enjoy it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

For a Couple the RL is the only way to go, I Love Mine


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new TT!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

funbikerchick said:


> Congrats on your new TT!


Thank you!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats on your excellent selection of TT! We have the 2009 268RL and for two, it's perfect. We really enjoy the two lounge chairs at the back end, and love to read a book there in the evening. The fact that this model has two entry doors also was attractive to us.

For folks with kids, this model is not ideal--no bunks, and so forth. But we traveled with the two of us and two adult friends, 2+ weeks all over the northwest from Seattle to Vancouver, Victoria, Oly. Peninsula, then east to Glacier, and then down to Boise where the gainfully employed had to get off to fly back! The unit is fine for 4 adults as long as all cooperate and always "pick up", so clutter of clothes, dishes, cookware, etc., etc., doesn't overwhelm you.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

hautevue said:


> Congrats on your excellent selection of TT! We have the 2009 268RL and for two, it's perfect. We really enjoy the two lounge chairs at the back end, and love to read a book there in the evening. The fact that this model has two entry doors also was attractive to us.
> 
> For folks with kids, this model is not ideal--no bunks, and so forth. But we traveled with the two of us and two adult friends, 2+ weeks all over the northwest from Seattle to Vancouver, Victoria, Oly. Peninsula, then east to Glacier, and then down to Boise where the gainfully employed had to get off to fly back! The unit is fine for 4 adults as long as all cooperate and always "pick up", so clutter of clothes, dishes, cookware, etc., etc., doesn't overwhelm you.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


Thank you! My daughter is 11 months. I think the RL will serve us well for many years to come. The prior owner was so meticulous I really think this camper is as good as a new one! Looking forward to summer!
We dubbed our new toy the "Memory Maker"!


----------

